# Boot from CD on Powerbook



## kilowatt (Sep 22, 2001)

This isn't really an os 9 question, but I think this is the place to put it anyway. ;-)

Ok, this started as a quest to boto from the Norton Utilities CD (which contains os 9). However, I was unable to do so, and now its a quest to simply boot from a cd.

I can't boot from the 'software restore' or the norton cd. I have tried selecting them in the 'startup disk' controle panel, as well as holding down the c key. Even holding option down on reboot doesn't show the cd as a booting option.

The Powerbook here is a G3 PowerBook (not an iBook). It has a bronze keyboard, as well as 2 fire wire ports. I think its called a Pismo or a Lumbard, not sure. 

Anyway, if someone knows how to boot from a cd on this, please let me know. I'm guessing you can do this from the open firmware prompt, but I'm not possative how.

The cdrom drive is from Apple Computer, its in the right drive bay (only drive bay that it fits in). It can also read DVD's. But it can't write any CD's.


----------



## MacCheetah3 (Sep 27, 2001)

Hi
That is a Pismo aka FireWire or 2000.  But anywho it shouldn't be giving you a problem than.  Have you tried resetting PRAM?  Have you tried the Install CD?  Is the System Folder blessed on the CD?  Though it should be if it is Apple.  Blessed means it has the Mac OS logo on it.  Try rebuilding the desktop once.  Get back to us and tell us if anything helped.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 27, 2001)

If you have a second firewire enabled computer, connect them with a firewire crossover cable(you can just pull one off a peripheral). Start up the pismo while holding T. This makes the pismo act as an external FW drive. Put the install CD in the second computer and remotely install OS 9. The drive of the pismo should be a listed option.

If any of this is unclear, ask...


----------

